# Does Anyone Have The TT That Came with OEM Two Tone Paint/Black Roof and Mirrors?



## Indiepunk (Feb 14, 2007)

I am looking to get my TT painted and was hoping someone might be able to post pics of the dividing line where the black paint meets the cars other color on the hatch/rear body panels. Also trying to see the inside of the hatch as well. There are a ton of pics of the Audi TT Quattro Sport 240 that show the scheme but no detailed pics of the paint. Thanks.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Only the Quattro sports came with that scheme. And they never came to the states. Your best bet it to ask on a European forum.


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

Indiepunk said:


> I am looking to get my TT painted and was hoping someone might be able to post pics of the dividing line where the black paint meets the cars other color on the hatch/rear body panels. Also trying to see the inside of the hatch as well. There are a ton of pics of the Audi TT Quattro Sport 240 that show the scheme but no detailed pics of the paint. Thanks.


Try TTforum.co.uk 

I know a lot of QS owners over there who would be more than happy to show off... I mean help you, with pics :laugh:


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Not true, there were 2006 TTs (all 3.2 IIRC) in the US that got a two-tone scheme because of the final year of production.


----------



## sciroccohal (May 4, 2005)

*ALMS editions?*



l88m22vette said:


> Not true, there were 2006 TTs (all 3.2 IIRC) in the US that got a two-tone scheme because of the final year of production.


The ALMS editions were two -tone....no?


Just 1000 ALMS editions will be built, all of them sporting this coupe/high-output/manual-trans configuration. *Choose between Misano red over silver/gray Nappa leather interior or Avus Silver over red.* We don’t normally go for the tacky stripes and otherwise overadornment that often comes with commemorative models, but a discrete AudiSport or ALMS badge might have actually been cool.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Nope, the colors listed were exterior/interior colors, and were unique to the ALMS


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

l88m22vette said:


> Not true, there were 2006 TTs (all 3.2 IIRC) in the US that got a two-tone scheme because of the final year of production.


You sure? I have never seen one in the US, and I don't see any in Google Images search... Might be volumes were so low they are practically unicorns, but have you ever seen one of these in the US in person?


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

MCPaudiTT said:


> You sure? I have never seen one in the US, and I don't see any in Google Images search... Might be volumes were so low they are practically unicorns, but have you ever seen one of these in the US in person?


No, there have been plenty seen in person. I saw an Avus coupe with red leather on the way to work this morning.


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

We're talking 2 paint colors, not interior/exterior...

TT Quattro Sport was NOT shipped to the US:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

MCPaudiTT said:


> We're talking 2 paint colors, not interior/exterior...
> 
> TT Quattro Sport was NOT shipped to the US:


No one said it was, and I'm very aware of what we are discussing. Sorry, I quoted the wrong post. There are OEM black roof'ed TT's in the US though, as stated, later V6 models. 

http://www.autotrader.com/cars-for-sale/vehicledetails.xhtml?zip=30338&endYear=2006&modelCode1=TT&showcaseOwnerId=1347076&makeCode1=AUDI&startYear=2005&firstRecord=0&searchRadius=0&showcaseListingId=420163602&mmt=%5BAUDI%5BTT%5B%5D%5D%5B%5D%5D&listingId=422720293&Log=0

http://www.autotrader.com/cars-for-sale/vehicledetails.xhtml?zip=30338&endYear=2006&modelCode1=TT&showcaseOwnerId=1347076&makeCode1=AUDI&startYear=2005&firstRecord=0&searchRadius=0&showcaseListingId=420163602&mmt=%5BAUDI%5BTT%5B%5D%5D%5B%5D%5D&listingId=407798636&Log=0


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

l88m22vette said:


> Not true, there were 2006 TTs (all 3.2 IIRC) in the US that got a two-tone scheme because of the final year of production.


Done gone leart me something today:thumb up:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

WTF!!! That red 3.2..... Crazy


----------



## Indiepunk (Feb 14, 2007)

Well, I bought black TT mirrors on the cheap last week and got them yesterday. Going to put them on Sunday. Guess I have to join a UK forum to get the answer on the painted roof.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Indiepunk said:


> Well, I bought black TT mirrors on the cheap last week and got them yesterday. Going to put them on Sunday. Guess I have to join a UK forum to get the answer on the painted roof.


You can't see it clearly enough in the picture of the silver car above? :screwy:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Indiepunk said:


> Well, I bought black TT mirrors on the cheap last week and got them yesterday. Going to put them on Sunday. Guess I have to join a UK forum to get the answer on the painted roof.


Yeah - your question has been answered multiple times in this thread dude.

ROW: Had S3 powered TT Quattro Sport (with black roof)
US: Had 99 convertible and 99 coupe 3.2L Special edition TTs, only coupe had two tone paint but had major differences in interior and motor


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)




----------

